# Bringing old cedar siding back to life?



## Cartman (Jun 18, 2008)

How would I go about this?


----------



## CopanoCruisin (May 28, 2006)

Mix about a cup of chlorox to a gallon of water. Apply with a pump up sprayer. Let it soak about fifteen minutes and wash off with a water hose nozzle on straight stream. .......cC


----------



## flashlight (Jul 9, 2007)

Not sure how much you have there and how hard it is to take down, but if you really want it to look awesome you could invest in a hand planer and plane just a small bit off. After that, put several coats of clear gloss polyurethane on it.


----------



## panhandle_slim (Jun 1, 2012)

x2 on the bleach/water mixture and spraying with weed sprayer. Looks new


----------



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

I go with a little bit stronger bleach solution and add a small amount of some kind of surfactant (ajax liquid, 409). It seems to help the bleach get to the wood.

I used about 4 oz of 409 per gallon added to the bleach mix. Be careful, it makes a pretty good weed/plant/vegetation killer.


----------



## Acadiana_JH (Feb 24, 2010)

I'd be careful with the bleach/water. I stain fences/decks on the side and that's how I prep old weather beaten wood, and it turns it "white", big time. Now I'm mixing 50/50, a weaker solution may give you the results you want, ??. Jus' sayin', don't go heavy or it might turn it too white..

I'm selling my stain rig btw if you're interested, $1,500 for the equipment, or $3,000 for the equipment mounted on the trailer. Good side business, I just don't have time becasue I work out of town.

832-465-4134 Nick B.


----------



## txbassnaholic (Oct 18, 2012)

You probaly don't want to use the polyurethane... its made for indoor use only. any sealer like that will go bad in a couple of years even if made for outdoors, and then you have more work to do to get it to look good. Pressure wash it and maybe try some thompsons wood sealer.... some thing that penetrates the wood and not seals it on the surface. go to bestcovery.com and see the ratings.


----------



## fin&feather (Jun 24, 2008)

Acadiana_JH said:


> I'd be careful with the bleach/water. I stain fences/decks on the side and that's how I prep old weather beaten wood, and it turns it "white", big time. Now I'm mixing 50/50, a weaker solution may give you the results you want, ??. Jus' sayin', don't go heavy or it might turn it too white..
> .


agree and my first thought


----------



## PortHoleDiver (Sep 5, 2007)

On the cedar, I have a log home and did the same on cleaning the wood and added TSP. but they are right it will kill all critters growing on wood and make it white. Use Sikkens stain then a top coat with UV protector. Sikkens system, Sikkens I and Sikkens II. At least three coats of top coat. BTW can be applied by brush or pump sprayer.


----------

